# Is reaching Max Heart Rate dangerous?



## MrJamie (19 May 2013)

My heart rate is pretty high when I'm out running, unless I'm going for distance I run as hard as I can sustain averaging about 180bpm and I like to run the last 200metres as hard as I can and usually max out nearly 200bpm, I decided to push it hard today and peaked at 203 bpm at the end which must be very close to my max. Im just wondering if this is a bad idea and dangerous.

I presume similar things happen with cycling, but I don't often ride at that effort level.


----------



## Rob3rt (19 May 2013)

Max HR varies sport to sport (due to different muscle groups being used, i.e. larger the group, higher the HR, running is a very large muscle group sport, not only because of the muscles driving the movement, but also the stabilising muscles, as you probably already know) and when setting zones you need to test max HR for each sport and then devise a set of sport specific zones. When cycling you simply won't be able to get a reading as high as that when running.

As for it being a bad idea, I say it is unlikely to be particularly dangerous unless there is some sort of underlying medial condition. Athletes will get pretty close to their max heart rate fairly frequently in competition. The risk averse and the chronic excuse makers will find it to be a convenient excuse to avoid working hard though!


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2013)

MrJamie said:


> I decided to push it hard today and peaked at 203 bpm at the end which must be very close to my max. Im just wondering if this is a bad idea and dangerous.
> 
> I presume similar things happen with cycling, but I don't often ride at that effort level.


I met a cardiologist on a Spanish cycling holiday once and we got chatting about that subject. We had just done some very tough climbs which had pushed me very hard.

He basically said what Rob3rt did - that pushing yourself super-hard is obviously not a good idea if you have a heart problem, but is fine if you don't. (And that my heart must be okay, or I would probably have fallen off my bike and died, doing what we had just done.)

What he didn't say was that it is possible to have an _undiagnosed_ heart problem ...


----------



## Rob3rt (19 May 2013)

ColinJ said:


> What he didn't say was that it is possible to have an _undiagnosed_ heart problem ...


 
If you spend your life avoiding doing things because you MAY have an undiagnosed medical concern, you may as well go and lay face down on the carpet and stay there.

I'd rather drop dead half way up the Brickworks than lay face down on the carpet for the rest of my life!


----------



## MrJamie (19 May 2013)

Thanks Rob, I'd read a while ago some 'tip' that runners would sprint off the end of a run as hard as possible, to ensure they put the most into the training session they could, I guess its a bit similar to weight lifters doing the last set of reps to failure. I don't want to be knackering my heart or anything though 

Added pic of the HR graph from the Garmin, the dip in the middle was a walk because of my dodgy ankle


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> If you spend your life avoiding doing things because you MAY have an undiagnosed medical concern, you may as well go and lay face down on the carpet and stay there.
> 
> I'd rather drop dead half way up the Brickworks than lay face down on the carpet for the rest of my life!


Well ... I did have an undiagnosed condition last July when I organised my forum ride to Ilkley, a tough 100 km with about 2,500 metres of steep climbing. 

As is well-known, I came extremely close to dropping dead of the aforementioned condition a couple of weeks later. It involved me face-planting on a carpet and lying face down there for about 3 hours until I woke up and managed to crawl to a phone to summon help.

So now, if I think of pushing myself really hard, you can understand why I hesitate ...

But then I think _"F**k it - you only die once!"_ 

I reckon I got my pulse rate up to about 170 bpm on the gym bike this afternoon. I'll push myself harder when I have the strength to do it.


----------



## Rob3rt (19 May 2013)

I think the moral of the story, even though you don't seem to have spotted it Colin, is that you weren't avoiding doing things because of the possibility of an undiagnosed medical issue, i.e. you were out on your bike, rather than sitting home doing something as asinine as gargling sawdust or licking lint from the carpet on the off chance you might cop your lot if you were to do something as drastic as climb aboard a bike!


----------



## MrJamie (19 May 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I met a cardiologist on a Spanish cycling holiday once and we got chatting about that subject. We had just done some very tough climbs which had pushed me very hard.
> 
> He basically said what Rob3rt did - that pushing yourself super-hard is obviously not a good idea if you have a heart problem, but is fine if you don't. (And that my heart must be okay, or I would probably have fallen off my bike and died, doing what we had just done.)
> 
> What he didn't say was that it is possible to have an _undiagnosed_ heart problem ...


Yeah, I'd thought that if I had a weakness there I'd have already have found it and like you and Rob I'd rather take sensible risks than stop pushing myself. I'd just had a couple of people suggest that pushing myself hard was stupid and although I know not to use the 220-age formula as it's clearly a poor guide, I'm nearly 10% over my suggested max.

I didn't realise you were already on the gym bikes btw, it's good to hear! How big a step is it going to be to get back onto the roads?


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> I think the moral of the story, even though you don't seem to have spotted it Colin, is that you weren't avoiding doing things because of the possibility of an undiagnosed medical issue, i.e. you were out on your bike, rather than sitting home doing something as asinine as gargling sawdust or licking lint from the carpet on the off chance you might cop your lot if you were to do something as drastic as climb aboard a bike!


You haven't spotted the fact that I am agreeing with you! 



MrJamie said:


> I didn't realise you were already on the gym bikes btw, it's good to hear! How big a step is it going to be to get back onto the roads?


You're a bit behind - I started using my gym bike on 28th March and finally started going out on my road bike on 20th April! I worked my way up to a 19 mile ride with 1,200 ft of climbing on it. I might go out and do that again tomorrow because the forecast is okay for a change. (It's not all good news though because I have been short of breath again at times just watching TV, but I was fine doing 15 minutes of hard effort this afternoon. Hopefully, it is just a minor setback, the like of which there have been several since last summer.)


----------



## david k (19 May 2013)

Didnt know whether to put this point on this thread or the one i started, maybe a new one? I think it relates most closely to this one

I did have graves disease/overactive thyroid 4 years ago which gave me irregular heart beat and high resting HR. I had my heart checked and they said i had a small amount of backflow to my mistral valves? it said it was common and nothing to worry about, doesnt need treatment. Thyroid all sorted now and back to normal, but i do suffer shortness of breath when i really push it and i do feel it after even a short ride if i really up my HR. I am now wondering if this is just age and fitness or could be realted to the original common heart condition? maybe its time for a further check?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 May 2013)

If in doubt see a doctor.


----------



## Becs (19 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Max HR varies sport to sport


 
An individual's maximum HR is determined genetically and the same regardless of the sport - different sports will just vary the intensity needed to hit maximum.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (19 May 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> If in doubt see a doctor.


Jeez twice in one year but................

I agree with T.M.H.N.E.T. 

Get a clean bill of health then you will be free to do all the Tabata intervals you want.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 May 2013)




----------



## Rob3rt (19 May 2013)

Becs said:


> An individual's maximum HR is determined genetically and the same regardless of the sport - different sports will just vary the intensity needed to hit maximum.


 
In absolute terms yes, however in practice i.e. as far as training goes each sport should be considered to have a MHR that is unique to that sport when determining training zones as the maximum reached say running with be nigh on impossible to reach when for example cycling (you just won't be able to do it) or the zones set using the Max HR measured cycling will regularly peg you at over 100% max HR when running. You ought to have different zones set for each sport, this means finding the MHR you can hit doing these sports.


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2013)

david k said:


> Didnt know whether to put this point on this thread or the one i started, maybe a new one? I think it relates most closely to this one
> 
> I did have graves disease/overactive thyroid 4 years ago which gave me irregular heart beat and high resting HR. I had my heart checked and they said i had a small amount of backflow to my mistral valves? it said it was common and nothing to worry about, doesnt need treatment. Thyroid all sorted now and back to normal, but i do suffer shortness of breath when i really push it and i do feel it after even a short ride if i really up my HR. I am now wondering if this is just age and fitness or could be realted to the original common heart condition? maybe its time for a further check?


Time to see the doc - I was a complete idiot and put it off until I was 3/4 dead and I wouldn't recommend that as a course of action!


----------



## david k (19 May 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Time to see the doc - I was a complete idiot and put it off until I was 3/4 dead and I wouldn't recommend that as a course of action!


when it was diagnosed 3 or 4 years ago he didnt seem over concerned, in fact it was played down a lot as being something most people have without knowing, they said it was only a small amount and very common. just wondering if that could be something to do with (in other thread) me tiring above 150BPM but being okay beneath that?

Your right, its time to get it checked again, im sure its nothing


----------



## Garz (19 May 2013)

ColinJ said:


> You're a bit behind - I started using my gym bike on 28th March and finally started going out on my road bike on 20th April! I worked my way up to a 19 mile ride with 1,200 ft of climbing on it. I might go out and do that again tomorrow because the forecast is okay for a change. (It's not all good news though because I have been short of breath again at times just watching TV, but I was fine doing 15 minutes of hard effort this afternoon. Hopefully, it is just a minor setback, the like of which there have been several since last summer.)


 
I must have missed it Colin, but what happened to cause you to pass out (condition)?


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2013)

Garz said:


> I must have missed it Colin, but what happened to cause you to pass out (condition)?


Ha ha ha - _you're kidding, right?_ (Sorry - it hasn't exactly been a well-kept secret ... most obvious example!) 

To summarise - I developed a DVT (Deep Vein Thrombosis - ferkin' great blood clot) in my left leg last July Some of that broke off, worked its way up through my heart, wedged in my lungs, expanded into a massive bilateral pulmonary embolism and eventually cut off almost all of my oxygen supply, rendered me incapable of even walking and almost killed me. 

I have been in recovery ever since and am still only about 50% there. Some of the damage done to my blood vessels (and maybe my heart and lungs) may be permanent, but I won't know until I stop getting better.


----------



## potsy (19 May 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Ha ha ha - _you're kidding, right?_ (Sorry - it hasn't exactly been a well-kept secret ... most obvious example!)
> 
> To summarise - I developed a DVT (Deep Vein Thrombosis - ferkin' great blood clot) in my left leg last July Some of that broke off, worked its way up through my heart, wedged in my lungs, expanded into a massive bilateral pulmonary embolism and eventually cut off almost all of my oxygen supply, rendered me incapable of even walking and almost killed me.
> 
> I have been in recovery ever since and am still only about 50% there. Some of the damage done to my blood vessels (and maybe my heart and lungs) may be permanent, but I won't know until I stop getting better.


Blimey, you kept that quiet


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2013)

potsy said:


> Blimey, you kept that quiet


I know. I thought I'd got away with it, but Garz wheedled it out of me!


----------



## Andrew_P (19 May 2013)

MrJamie said:


> Thanks Rob, I'd read a while ago some 'tip' that runners would sprint off the end of a run as hard as possible, to ensure they put the most into the training session they could, I guess its a bit similar to weight lifters doing the last set of reps to failure. I don't want to be knackering my heart or anything though
> 
> Added pic of the HR graph from the Garmin, the dip in the middle was a walk because of my dodgy ankle
> 
> View attachment 23437


What's your cycling graph like?


----------



## Andrew_P (19 May 2013)

david k said:


> when it was diagnosed 3 or 4 years ago he didnt seem over concerned, in fact it was played down a lot as being something most people have without knowing, they said it was only a small amount and very common. just wondering if that could be something to do with (in other thread) me tiring above 150BPM but being okay beneath that?
> 
> Your right, its time to get it checked again, im sure its nothing


Was you cycling 3-4 years ago?


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2013)

MrJamie said:


> My heart rate is pretty high when I'm out running, unless I'm going for distance I run as hard as I can sustain averaging about 180bpm and I like to run the last 200metres as hard as I can and usually max out nearly 200bpm, I decided to push it hard today and peaked at 203 bpm at the end which must be very close to my max. Im just wondering if this is a bad idea and dangerous.
> 
> I presume similar things happen with cycling, but I don't often ride at that effort level.


 
Running appears to take me higher into the % max HR than cycling. I say appears because I don't know my max running HR, I just add 10 to my cycling one. I don't think I ever want to know it either. Occasionally a hill will take me quite high but I can't imagine getting near my running max unless I was pursued by something with slavering jaws and after about 30secs I wouldn't care if it caught me anyway! This is why I run but don't call myself a runner.


----------



## MrJamie (19 May 2013)

LOCO said:


> What's your cycling graph like?


I don't often bother with the HRM on rides, because they're mostly leisurely paced, frequently with friends or family and I've not had it long, but a couple of examples..

Todays typical ride, 2 lows at the end are stops. I tried to raise my HR at the end and managed to hit 196 






One of my short faster rides.


----------



## david k (20 May 2013)

LOCO said:


> Was you cycling 3-4 years ago?


no, used to do lots of walking but that wasnt an issue

i also played cricket and just before diagnosis i ran after a ball and my heart was pumping out of my chest!


----------



## Andrew_P (20 May 2013)

MrJamie said:


> I don't often bother with the HRM on rides, because they're mostly leisurely paced, frequently with friends or family and I've not had it long, but a couple of examples..
> 
> Todays typical ride, 2 lows at the end are stops. I tried to raise my HR at the end and managed to hit 196
> View attachment 23494
> ...


They are a great examples The second one is a good example of steady state (constant blasting on a bike) or running and the first is like most cyclists look on a normal ride.


----------



## Andrew_P (20 May 2013)

david k said:


> no, used to do lots of walking but that wasnt an issue
> 
> i also played cricket and just before diagnosis i ran after a ball and my heart was pumping out of my chest!


Are you getting that feeling on the bike? Or just tired legs? Either way really might be worth asking the Doc, and explain how it feels on the bike. Is your graph like number one or number two?


----------



## Garz (20 May 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Ha ha ha - _you're kidding, right?_ (Sorry - it hasn't exactly been a well-kept secret ... most obvious example!)
> 
> To summarise - I developed a DVT (Deep Vein Thrombosis - ferkin' great blood clot)...
> 
> I have been in recovery ever since and am still only about 50% there. Some of the damage done to my blood vessels (and maybe my heart and lungs) may be permanent, but I won't know until I stop getting better.


 
That is horrific pal. In my defence who has the time to browse through the cafe chat  .

Fingers crossed that no permanent damage has been done and your on to a good recovery!


----------



## ColinJ (20 May 2013)

Garz said:


> That is horrific pal. In my defence who has the time to browse through the cafe chat  .
> 
> Fingers crossed that no permanent damage has been done and your on to a good recovery!


Thanks. I'm taking each day as it comes. I was feeling a bit rough this morning, but better this afternoon so I did a quick 10 minute spin on my gym bike while making a bite to eat. I'll probably do another 10-15 minutes this evening.


----------



## Garz (20 May 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Thanks. I'm taking each day as it comes. I was feeling a bit rough this morning, but better this afternoon so I did a quick 10 minute spin on my gym bike while making a bite to eat. I'll probably do another 10-15 minutes this evening.


 
I take it the super hilly Colin sportive you were planning has been shelved for the time being?


----------



## ColinJ (20 May 2013)

Garz said:


> I take it the super hilly Colin sportive you were planning has been shelved for the time being?


I'm dying to do a decent ride, not wanting to die doing a decent ride! 

It's out of the question to do anything really hard at the moment, but getting back up to riding 19 miles with 1,200 ft of climbing in just 5 rides after 8 months off isn't bad progress.

I'm soon going to add another hill and 5 or 6 miles and see how I cope with that. If that goes well, I'll do it a few times before stepping up again. If I struggle, I'll spend another couple of weeks sticking to the 19 mile Cragg Vale loop.


----------



## Rob3rt (20 May 2013)

Those temp traffic lights gone from Cragg Vale yet? Two runs at it and twice caught by them, both times nothing even came the other way!


----------



## ColinJ (20 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Those temp traffic lights gone from Cragg Vale yet? Two runs at it and twice caught by them, both times nothing even came the other way!


I don't remember any. Mind you, I was staring at my handlebars most of the time so I might not have noticed!

When were the lights there? I only started going up there again about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Rob3rt (20 May 2013)

This was back in January, we did a few club training rides over your way until the weather got so bad we had to skip it and the momentum was lost.


----------



## ColinJ (20 May 2013)

It's okay now.

I like the Cragg Vale climb, You can make it as hard or as easy as you want, unlike steep climbs which I struggle just to get up without walking. My record from the 'longest hill' sign at the bottom to the reservoir at the top is 23.5 minutes but I'm hoping to do it in 20 minutes one day if I make a full recovery. If I could get to that kind of level, I'd have a go at the annual October hill climb.


----------



## Ningishzidda (21 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Max HR varies sport to sport (due to different muscle groups being used, i.e. larger the group, higher the HR, running is a very large muscle group sport, not only because of the muscles driving the movement, but also the stabilising muscles, as you probably already know) and when setting zones you need to test max HR for each sport and then devise a set of sport specific zones. When cycling you simply won't be able to get a reading as high as that when running.
> 
> As for it being a bad idea, I say it is unlikely to be particularly dangerous unless there is some sort of underlying medial condition. Athletes will get pretty close to their max heart rate fairly frequently in competition. The risk averse and the chronic excuse makers will find it to be a convenient excuse to avoid working hard though!


 
I agree. Max HR is higher in running than Snooker.


----------



## Ningishzidda (21 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> In absolute terms yes, however in practice i.e. as far as training goes each sport should be considered to have a MHR that is unique to that sport when determining training zones as the maximum reached say running with be nigh on impossible to reach when for example cycling (you just won't be able to do it) or the zones set using the Max HR measured cycling will regularly peg you at over 100% max HR when running. You ought to have different zones set for each sport, this means finding the MHR you can hit doing these sports.


 
I disagree. HR maximises as a consequence when the lungs cannot uptake any more oxygen. Lung function is triggered by concentration of CO2 in the blood, and HR is sympathetic to this.
Whatever sport, running, cycling, rowing, swimming etc can be performed until all your available alveoli are occupied in gas exchange. When this occurs, muscles go into anaerobic condition and then eventually stop working due to build up of lactic acid, or get damaged. In anaerobic, oxygen is not required, so the heart need not beat faster.


----------



## Rob3rt (21 May 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> *I disagree.* HR maximises as a consequence when the lungs cannot uptake any more oxygen. Lung function is triggered by concentration of CO2 in the blood, and HR is sympathetic to this.
> Whatever sport, running, cycling, rowing, swimming etc can be performed until all your available alveoli are occupied in gas exchange. When this occurs, muscles go into anaerobic condition and then eventually stop working due to build up of lactic acid, or get damaged. In anaerobic, oxygen is not required, so the heart need not beat faster.


 
I will stick with what I have read in almost every respected training manual, heard from every triathlon coach, read in the literature etc.


----------



## Ningishzidda (21 May 2013)

Seeings that its a FACT that a human being CANNOT elevate their HR through WILLPOWER alone, what literature do you read, and what does it describe is the cause of elevated heart rate?


----------



## Rob3rt (21 May 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> Seeings that its a FACT that a human being CANNOT elevate their HR through WILLPOWER alone, what literature do you read, and what does it describe is the cause of elevated heart rate?


 
Translate to English, google, "Straw man", try interpreting the thread once more, re-evaluate your facts, then get back to me.


----------



## ColinJ (21 May 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> Seeings that its a FACT that a human being CANNOT elevate their HR through WILLPOWER alone, what literature do you read, and what does it describe is the cause of elevated heart rate?


Your statement is so obviously wrong that I can't believe that you are serious!

I once wore a HRM in bed to find my resting pulse rate - it was 37 bpm at that time (I was fit!). I was able to get my pulse rate up to 140 bpm in seconds by just thinking about my very stressful job. Then, I cleared my mind and got it back down to 37 bpm. With intense relaxation, I managed to get it down to 34 bpm. So, there is a change of over 110 bpm for you without the subject even moving!


----------



## Ningishzidda (21 May 2013)

Your HR increased due to stress caused by emotional factors. Yes, this is true.
Next time, empty your head of any thoughts of work or you wife with another man, and lie there thinking your heart beating faster.

Cardiac is a Striated Involuntary muscle.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (21 May 2013)

Striations which have nothing to do with the heart beat.


----------



## david k (22 May 2013)

LOCO said:


> Are you getting that feeling on the bike? Or just tired legs? Either way really might be worth asking the Doc, and explain how it feels on the bike. Is your graph like number one or number two?


 
just tired legs really on the bike, nothing like what it used ot be like
my graphs are like the first one, spikey normally


----------



## billy1561 (24 May 2013)

Apologies for adding a personal question to this thread which is kind of related for me at least.
My max heart rate using the age and 220 formula has been roughly 170 despite my hardest rides attempting to see if i can max any higher. 
Anyway this year since very early January i have lost almost 2 stones and am riding longer and harder and now see my max hr around 185. Is it possible that it has increased to that level or could my hr strap be faulty? 
I realise the formula is only rough but I'm comparing last year with this.
Thanks.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 May 2013)

No. The formula wasn't correct (no surprise there) I'd say you are simply working harder than last year.


----------



## billy1561 (24 May 2013)

I certainly am. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## lukesdad (24 May 2013)

billy1561 said:


> I certainly am. Thanks for the reply.


 
As you get really fit attaining MHR will become rarer. 

Unless of course you take up a different sport.


----------



## lukesdad (24 May 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Your statement is so obviously wrong that I can't believe that you are serious!
> 
> I once wore a HRM in bed to find my resting pulse rate - it was 37 bpm at that time (I was fit!). I was able to get my pulse rate up to 140 bpm in seconds by just thinking about my very stressful job. Then, I cleared my mind and got it back down to 37 bpm. With intense relaxation, I managed to get it down to 34 bpm. So, there is a change of over 110 bpm for you without the subject even moving!


The difference between physical fitness and mental fitness perhaps.


----------



## Ningishzidda (24 May 2013)

lukesdad said:


> As you get really fit attaining MHR will become rarer.
> 
> Unless of course you take up a different sport.


Every time you do a MHR 'Ramp test', you hit your MHR.

If you don't hit your MHR in the final 200 metres of a TT, you're not trying hard enough.


----------



## Ningishzidda (24 May 2013)

The formula "220 minus age" is used so Gymnasium staff don't have to waste time using the defibrillator on every new member.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 May 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> The formula "220 minus age" is used so Gymnasium staff don't have to waste time using the defibrillator on every new member.


No it isn't. Be a good boy, STFU and stop posting this crap.


----------



## lukesdad (24 May 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> Every time you do a MHR 'Ramp test', you hit your MHR.
> 
> If you don't hit your MHR in the final 200 metres of a TT, you're not trying hard enough.


 
can you read or just not follow a thread ?


----------



## lukesdad (24 May 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> Every time you do a MHR 'Ramp test', you hit your MHR.
> 
> If you don't hit your MHR in the final 200 metres of a TT, you're not trying hard enough.


 
and if the last 200m of a TT are downhill ?


----------



## billy1561 (24 May 2013)

lukesdad said:


> As you get really fit attaining MHR will become rarer.
> 
> Unless of course you take up a different sport.


What puzzles me is when i was particularly unfit i hit my (then) max HR of 170 but it appears to have moved up a little now i am fitter to around 185. It is rarer i get that high though as you have pointed out. I thought that whatever the max HR is was the absolute. Apparently not..


----------



## Ningishzidda (24 May 2013)

MrJamie said:


> My heart rate is pretty high when I'm out running, unless I'm going for distance I run as hard as I can sustain averaging about 180bpm and I like to run the last 200metres as hard as I can and usually max out nearly 200bpm, I decided to push it hard today and peaked at 203 bpm at the end which must be very close to my max. Im just wondering if this is a bad idea and dangerous.
> 
> I presume similar things happen with cycling, but I don't often ride at that effort level.


 
Can I refer you to this?
http://www.flammerouge.je/content/1_wwpp/testmaxheart.htm


----------



## ColinJ (24 May 2013)

lukesdad said:


> The difference between physical fitness and mental fitness perhaps.


Well, that job certainly f****d my head up!


----------



## Ningishzidda (24 May 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> No it isn't. Be a good boy, STFU and stop posting this crap.


 
Could you spell out for us what STFU means? And then lead by example.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 May 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> Could you spell out for us what STFU means? And then lead by example.


You are smart enough to know what it means. Give it a try, might be liberating.


----------



## lukesdad (24 May 2013)

billy1561 said:


> What puzzles me is when i was particularly unfit i hit my (then) max HR of 170 but it appears to have moved up a little now i am fitter to around 185. It is rarer i get that high though as you have pointed out. I thought that whatever the max HR is was the absolute. Apparently not..


 your calculation for MHR was wrong in the first place


----------



## lukesdad (24 May 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> Could you spell out for us what STFU means? And then lead by example.


Nobbers get seen thru' pretty quickly on here  and you are very transparent


----------



## Moderators (24 May 2013)

Be careful !

Don't get personal - keep it on topic.

Thank you !


----------



## Ningishzidda (25 May 2013)

lukesdad said:


> your calculation for MHR was wrong in the first place


 
To all.
There is NO "calculation" for MHR. It is what it is. It can be discovered by performing a ramp test, as per the web page I quoted upthread.

OP describes his activity like he is a seasoned athlete and performed a pseudo test by running at 180, and then sprinting to record his MHR. 203 was it? So now he knows. After a few weeks of intervals, he can re-test and update his charts.
If any of you have any suspicion performing a ramp test might prove fatal, go to your doctor to arrange an ECG test with the practice nurse. Your doctor will advise you if there is any abnormality in your heart function.


----------



## david k (9 Jun 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> To all.
> There is NO "calculation" for MHR. It is what it is. It can be discovered by performing a ramp test, as per the web page I quoted upthread.
> 
> OP describes his activity like he is a seasoned athlete and performed a pseudo test by running at 180, and then sprinting to record his MHR. 203 was it? So now he knows. After a few weeks of intervals, he can re-test and update his charts.
> If any of you have any suspicion performing a ramp test might prove fatal, go to your doctor to arrange an ECG test with the practice nurse. Your doctor will advise you if there is any abnormality in your heart function.


 
whilst i agree with much of what you say is it really that simple? what i mean is will a doctor simply agree to an ecg and if so will it tell if there is any issue? im not sure it can diagnose every issue


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jun 2013)

david k said:


> whilst i agree with much of what you say is it really that simple? what i mean is will a doctor simply agree to an ecg and *if so will it tell if there is any issue? im not sure it can diagnose every issue*


Athletes still suffer serious or fatal heart problems despite regular health checks, so some things obviously sometimes don't get spotted.


----------



## Garz (11 Jun 2013)

Also to get your local GP to place you on a list to get monitored in this way is pretty remote. Back OT, if you do it sensibly then it;s not dangerous - happy training!!


----------



## HLaB (12 Jun 2013)

I must have died last night, I reached my max hr and pushed slightly beyond it in the sprint, funny I feel OK today


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (12 Jun 2013)

How did you manage to exceed a maximum?


----------



## HLaB (12 Jun 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> How did you manage to exceed a maximum?


I guess I'll have to up it by a few beats so its my new maximum


----------



## fossyant (12 Jun 2013)

You just know you are going to die, when trying to hold onto a mates wheel and you've already hit your max.


----------

